# HO Scale - Fishtailing



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

Any advice on what to do to an AFX Super G+ indy car to stop it from fish tailing? Trying to reduce my lap times and I've sanded my tires as well as rounded the edge on them, but if anything I'm spinning out more now.

Any ideas? I'm new so this is all a learning experience for me.

Thank you everybody!

-Mike


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

If you are using the rear wheels & tires that came with the car, I'd swap them out for some aftermarket wheels and silicone tires. That would get the tail planted better.

Have fun! :wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> If you are using the rear wheels & tires that came with the car, I'd swap them out for some aftermarket wheels and silicone tires. That would get the tail planted better.
> 
> Have fun! :wave:


 *Couldn't have said it better ! Virtually forever car makers have cut corners when it comes to tires. So replacing those inferior tires with a good set of slipons can make a world of difference. In another note sanding tires does but 1 thing helpful and another is a detriment . Sanding reduces diameter so often that helps handling but sanding also removes the tires shine ( skin ) which turns it into something closer to an ice skate . NEVER sand a silicone tire if you wish to improve traction unless it's a small radius on the edges ! If the tire is rubber and not silicone rubber it may help but not all that often as rubber tires are usually much harder. Hope this helps.

Dennis / Road Rage HO:wave:*


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bohh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any advice on what to do to an AFX Super G+ indy car to stop it from fish tailing? Trying to reduce my lap times and I've sanded my tires as well as rounded the edge on them, but if anything I'm spinning out more now.
> 
> ...


even silicones won't eliminate all the drift of a "non magnet car"my magnatractions drift too,which is why i like em!but that's old school!it's more realistic,and more challenging when i have to "drive"my car in the corners.if you don't want to fishtail,get a super gplus,or a turbo/srt,which are the most economical magnet cars,no more fishtails,but not as much fun.


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'll have to get some new tires. 

I'm actually using a Super G+ car, which I though was supposed to have really strong magnets, but alas, it still spins out. And actually seems to spin more now that I sanded the tires. Oh well.

-Mike


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bohh said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I'll have to get some new tires.
> 
> I'm actually using a Super G+ car, which I though was supposed to have really strong magnets, but alas, it still spins out. And actually seems to spin more now that I sanded the tires. Oh well.
> 
> -Mike


my mistake,bohh...thought you had a g-plus.only advice is swap out the super g double flange wheels,and go with slip on silicones.plus:slow down!!!!lol


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem! Any advice on where to buy those items?

I'm looking to get tires for some Mattel chassis (I got some of the $2.98 specials)

Some Super G+ tires

and some ThunderJet Chassis.

Thing is I'm confused on which ones I need tires only for and which I need wheels for as well. And the sizes are confusing me too.

Thanks!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Greg Bran's, H.O. slotcar racing web site has a car/wheel/tire chart in the "tires" section, should be some help.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

H.O. racer said:


> Greg Bran's, H.O. slotcar racing web site has a car/wheel/tire chart in the "tires" section, should be some help.


yeah,greg knows his stuff,he's like a grand daddy slotcar guy.there's a ton of wheel guys out there.roadrace replicas has nice aftermarket wheels,aswell as vincent..then there's aj's alluminum hubs,fray wheel sets,there's just alot to choose from,depends on the application of your chassis...i like jel claws on my tjets,but silicones are nice,too...just put the question to google,and you'll find swathes of sites to scroll through...good luck!try bigblock69 on ebay,scaleauto,midshipslotcars(ebay)wwdixie on ebay aswell,i have purchased very nice tjet stuff from all of them...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Bohh said:


> Thanks for the replies ... I'll have to get some new tires.


In the meantime, you might want to roll the rears down a sticky piece of masking tape or one of those lint rollers that pulls the cat-hair off your Sunday suit.

Sanding the tires can leave a lot of slippery loose dust on the treads - the tape pulls it off. The tires will soon pick up more, so keep doing it periodically, especially if you haven't wiped the dust off the track recently.

-- D


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dslot said:


> In the meantime, you might want to roll the rears down a sticky piece of masking tape or one of those lint rollers that pulls the cat-hair off your Sunday suit.
> 
> Sanding the tires can leave a lot of slippery loose dust on the treads - the tape pulls it off. The tires will soon pick up more, so keep doing it periodically, especially if you haven't wiped the dust off the track recently.
> 
> -- D


truing your tires is good,but i think truing your hubs is probably more important...and a set of good jelclaws or silicones.clean your tires with whatever you clean your track with,as tape will attract crud from your track,caused by the tape leaving sticky residue on your tires,picking up dust,etc...keeping your track clean is the easiest way to better handling...


----------

